# Best grain-inclusive kibble?



## ChelseaOliver (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey all! In my journey to find Peggy a good food, I've finally realized that she seems to better with grains in her diet. We've gone from raw to Acana and now I'm looking to see what you all think is a good grain-inclusive kibble... I don't even know where to start. What has worked for your dogs?


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Right now my dogs do best on Sportmix Wholesomes Chicken and Rice. It is by far not the most expensive food out there but it is the only thing Freyja has done well on (she also has to have grains). All of the dogs do well on it (except Lad, I haven't tried him on it since I'm feeding him something for Large Breed Puppies). I used to feed my American Bulldog Canidae All Life Stages and liked it very well before switching him to Costco's Natures Domain (he did slightly better on it, he had a ton of food allergies though). Lad is on Muenster Naturals but he has been having stomach issues and we have been unable to figure out what it is. He didn't do well on Fromm either. I'm beginning to think he doesn't do well on chicken. I like the Muenster Naturals but it is hard to find (I happen to live near where it is made and it is sold at Pet Supplies Plus near me). Fromm can also be hard to find without ordering it online.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

I feed Dr Tims Pursuit and Im defiantly not a grain person but with my large breed puppy I had to make an exception so he wouldn't grow to fast and take in to much calcium. Dr Tim is a vet that started his own food line. I think it was originally geared towards performance dogs particulary sled dogs but he now has foods for all of them. His foods have very positive reviews all over the internet. I really haven't read a bad one and thats why I wanted to try it. Very glad I did because my dog has done very well with it. Dr Tims is the only company I know of where you can talk to the owner directly. He answers his own emails and his Facebook page. Ive actually talked to him not that long ago. He's very nice. Yes most of his foods have grains but he's also the only one who openly says 90 or more percent of the protein comes from the actual chicken meal and does not have any plant proteins in his formulas. I order mine from chewy.com. Free shipping and you can get a 44 pound bag of the formula I use for only 66. His basic line called Dr Tims Kinesis is less than that I believe. Good luck


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

I like Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete, I've fed it for a few years and all the dogs do really good on it. I'm currently trying two of the dogs on Realtree (made by the same company as Inukshuk) and so far they are doing fantastic on it. I also really like RedPaw (PowerEdge). I tried Annamaet Ultra and didn't like it, but I know some people who's dogs do good on it.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Annamaet, Dr Tims and Farmina are all good (great?) foods. I am on a rotation with Annamaet and Farmina; Zoey didn't do well on Dr Tims, I think it was the pork in it. I feed Zoey the chicken formulas and they all have less than 7% ash. Farmina has 30% protein and Annamaet has 26% with fat being about the same. Annamaet is higher in calories then Farmina just as a FYI.


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

Vote for Fromm here, especially the Gold.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

I have tried TONS of foods over the last 19 years of dog ownership. I keep coming back to Fromm Gold. The dogs have zero issues with it. Great digestion, skin, coat, energy. I also use their gold canned foods on their supper meal, and their breakfast meal gets a spoon of plain yogurt. Everyone's doing quite well.


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

Also Fromm gold here. She's doing pretty great on it, and we're over half done with our first big bag. I want to choose another food to put in rotation so I'm going to look into annamaet and dr tim's in a month or two.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Skye has been on Fromm Gold Puppy for the last couple months and I have been happy with how she's doing on it so far.


----------



## ChelseaOliver (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice! I prefer to stay away from chicken and beef since Peggy has had allergy issues so I picked up a bag of Fromm Pork and Applesauce today! I'm excited to see how she does


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Acana's Classics formulas are grain-inclusive.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Dr Tim's and Annamaet make good grain inclusive kibbles. I don't think either contain corn which I like


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I feed Fromm 4 star nutritionals. I generally rotate which flavors. My dogs seem to do well on them.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm going to try the Farmina low grain food next. He's been on the Acana Duck & Bartlett Pear for a few months and does okay on it, but I want to see if he does better on something with a little grain.

If the Farmina doesn't work I'll probably try Fromm or Dr. Tim's or go back to Acana.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Farmina low grain, Nature's Logic, Annamaet & Dr Tim's.


----------



## Springer (Feb 19, 2014)

I vote for Annamaet or Fromm also. Cady was on Annamaet Ultra for 5 months & did really well, but she is about 33 lbs. & I still had to feed her 2 cups a day to maintain her weight. Just switched her back to Fromm Puppy Gold & she seems to be maintaining her weight OK, but it's only been a month. Before I tried Annamaet, she was mostly eating Fromm Gamebird & Beef Frittata & I couldn't keep her from looking skinny. Put her on the puppy even though she is 18 months old, as I like the protein/fat better at 27/18 than the adult gold at 24/16. Can't go wrong with any of the above mentioned.


----------

